
Play: A P2P distributed torrent site that's impossible to shut down - ionised
https://torrentfreak.com/play-p2p-impossible-shutdown-160301/
======
nowprovision
This is interesting, one thing that does concern me though is the fingerprint
of the traffic, is this "impossible to shut down" presuming ISPs don't analyze
their own users traffic and don't apply restrictions to such in certain
circumstances. For example ip traffic unless to a dst of 80/443 with proto tcp
(or 53/udp dns) could be classified as potential-P2P and throttled. Or if
residential ISPs don't let end users run servers possibly by something as
primitive as a router ACL on ports <1024, and then throttle P2P where src port
and dst port both > 1024 then how will this survive?

It sounds like this solves the discover-ability issue, but weather it can be
crippled vs shutdown Im not so sure.

Also does this have anything to do with popcorn time, looks very similar,
movie time :)

~~~
AnthonyMouse
Can you please not suggest such things? It gives the idiots ideas.

Let me just break it four different ways in three seconds to prove the point.
Tor is not suitable for torrenting because the relays don't have enough
bandwidth, but hosting a trivial website like this requires very little
bandwidth so that wouldn't be a problem, and Tor relays use TCP port 443.
Similarly, anyone using a VPN would be unaffected. And unless what you've
described was done by by _every ISP everywhere in the world_ , people on ISPs
that did it could still connect to everyone on an ISP that didn't do it and
the site would remain available everywhere. And, because a site like this
would require very little bandwidth per user, throttling would be completely
ineffective anyway.

But your proposal would violate network neutrality and interfere with the
nascent movement to decentralize things back from having everything go through
Facebook, so no.

~~~
mynewtb
I2P is similar to Tor and torrents are a first class citizen in it. There is a
thriving filesharing scene and speeds are often alright.

------
nullnacht
I'm interested in how the site maintains database. I've heard of something
like distributed hash tables, but I'm not sure if that is related. They would
have to have a database to store the magnet links and they would need to be
able to query the database to display content. Is each computer on the network
holding the entire site or only pieces, and then are all computers holding the
entire database?

------
fulafel
How is this different from other overlay networks?

Does "utilizes Bitcoin cryptography" mean that there is a BT-ish system of
bandwidth credits?

~~~
corv
It uses namecoin for domains.

Personal identities are essentially bitcoin addresses (public keys) with
corresponding private keys. This provides passwordless logins and
authentication.

Sites on ZeroNet are bitcoin addresses with modification permission given
based on ownership of the equivalent private key.

------
nojvek
Noob question, why don't torrents get transferred over SSL?

~~~
tobylane
The material doesn't need to be hidden from the world (ISP at most) because
it's already public material. It includes checksums in the protocol at a more
appropriate frequency.

Plus (some) SSL has only just become hardware accelerated. It's only now or in
the next few years that someone would consider SSL in torrents - just for
hiding from ISPs. Still too many other problems. MPAA are known to download
films for the peer list. You'd still be on that.

------
b169118
it's impossible to shut down because it doesn't open?

